# Can BAD CREDIT be traced from the US over to the UK??!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Our house is currently on the market in the US, but if it doesn't sell in a timely manner we may have to go into foreclosure...!
Would the subsequent bad credit follow us when/if we move back to the UK?!!
I would love to know the answer!!!!
Cheers


----------



## ClaytonP (Apr 15, 2011)

I know that if you have good credit you will have to start from scratch when you move to the UK. This issue comes up all the time in these forums; people trying to purchase cars when they first arrive but having no credit history in the new country. So this may work to your advantage. I can't say for sure, but I think you might start from scratch as well, buying things on credit and making payments to build a credit rating.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

ClaytonP said:


> I know that if you have good credit you will have to start from scratch when you move to the UK. This issue comes up all the time in these forums; people trying to purchase cars when they first arrive but having no credit history in the new country. So this may work to your advantage. I can't say for sure, but I think you might start from scratch as well, buying things on credit and making payments to build a credit rating.


I agree that bad credit record doesn't affect any credit score you may build up in UK - you all start from scratch, with a clean slate, as it were. But it doesn't mean any debt you have, or unpaid taxes, won't follow you to UK. There are ways in which US creditors and public bodies can enforce judgement in UK, though they are unlikely to bother for small amounts as costs can be considerable.


----------

